# 2012 Dutchman Kodiak for sale



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey 2cool family I am putting my 2012 Dutchman Kodiak 24 ft travel trailer up for sale. Total weight empty is 5,000 pounds and can be hauled easy with a 1/2 ton truck. Sleeps 4 people. Front bedroom, mid bathroom with big shower and rear kitchen. Electric jack, Electric awning and 1 slide out in the kitchen living room area. This trailer will come with the weight distribution kit and sway bar, two section of sewage line and brand new battery. New style rimless windows( no leaks at all). I lived in this trailer for about 2 months in south Texas. I work offshore now and will not be using it this summer. Ready to sell 18,000 obo. I can be reached at 713-702-1616


----------



## mug.sneed (Sep 22, 2013)

*Kodiak*

Does the trailer have bunk beds? The wife and I are looking and we luv the Kodiak.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Nice caravan. I hope the right buyer comes along for you.


----------

